# Chatroom



## crazy580 (17 Jun 2011)

I try to go on to chat, there are 6 users already in the chat room, but I get this message:
[#CSTART-6] The IP.Chat room limit has been reached. You will not be able to join the chat room until some users first leave.


----------



## Shaun (17 Jun 2011)

Hmmm ... it shouldn't do that; we have a license for 20 users.

Perhaps the renewal is due, and I've just missed the email - I'll have a look later on.


----------



## Shaun (17 Jun 2011)

Glitch in the IPS licensing server - should be okay now ...


----------



## Jaristokraatti (19 Jun 2011)

My message was 
*An Error Occurred*
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.


[#CHAT-02] You do not have access to our chat room. 
I also tried looking through the help files but no help there.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jun 2011)

Jaristokraatti said:


> [#CHAT-02] *You do not have access to our chat room.*
> I also tried looking through the help files but no help there.




As per the welcome message and email, as a new member you can't access chat.

However, once you've made 10+ posts on the forum, your account is automatically upgraded to full membership and chat and the other restricted features become available to you.

This is an anti-spam measure that stops human spammers spoiling the site.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Noodley (29 Jun 2011)

I cannae get into chat tonight, just getting an error message - but looks as if others are in...


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jun 2011)

I have been in and out twice but looks like I can't get in thrice!

*[#CJOIN-0] There was an error connecting with the chat room. Please notify an administrator. *


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jun 2011)

okay, I am in now...


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jun 2011)

Noodley said:


> I cannae get into chat tonight, just getting an error message - but looks as if others are in...



Seem to remember you having that problem before!


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2011)

Seems to be working okay now, and the regulars said you (_Noodley_) managed to get in, so I can only assume it was a glitch at the IPS server end.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Seems to be working okay now, and the regulars said you (_Noodley_) managed to get in, so I can only assume it was a glitch at the IPS server end.




How did he manage that we double locked the door


----------



## Shaun (1 Jul 2011)

lukesdad said:


> How did he manage that we double locked the door


----------



## Zoiders (1 Jul 2011)

We have _secret _closed door sessions of the chat room.

It's like a shadow government for cycle chat.


----------



## Noodley (5 Jul 2011)

You buggers locked me out again!??? I keep getting an error message....


----------



## Noodley (5 Jul 2011)

s'okay, someone let me in


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2011)

Could just be me but I think it's borked again...?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2011)

Working for me..


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2011)

Is down as of 5 mins ago... for me at least

Edit: works with Firefoix but not with ie. How odd..


----------



## SportMonkey (9 Aug 2011)

Seems broken again.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2011)

it's working


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Aug 2011)

Working for me, although I notice the number next to 'Chat' on the top bar is 1. There are a lot more than 1 in here. Maybe a small glitch


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Aug 2011)

Just stuck me nose in - seems fine


----------



## Moderators (16 Aug 2011)

Recently a member has been banned from the chatroom and the forum, but continues to re-register and post sufficient times to access the chatroom. This has been with the encouragement of others who view it as a laugh.

Chatroom is there for all members to use, not as a plaything for (banned) members or a small group. 

No further warning will be issued, those unable to behave will be banned from chatroom and if it continues then the chatroom will be closed.


----------



## Shaun (16 Aug 2011)

Moderators said:


> No further warning will be issued, those unable to behave will be banned from chatroom and if it continues then the chatroom will be closed.



Permanently!


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2011)

Bit harsh that Shaun. Deal with the people abusing it by all means but don't punish the rest of us for it.


----------



## iAmiAdam (16 Aug 2011)

Ok, I don't even see how it could be closed this time. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2011)

Crackle said:


> Bit harsh that Shaun. Deal with the people abusing it by all means but don't punish the rest of us for it.



I agree. 

Punish the culprit harshly, (if necessary) but leave the chatroom open to the other mature and responsible users.


----------



## PpPete (16 Aug 2011)

Dayvo ? mature and responsible ?	ha that's a good one ?


----------



## mr Mag00 (16 Aug 2011)

> I agree.
> 
> Punish the culprit harshly, (if necessary) but leave the chatroom open to the other mature and responsible users.



looking............................. binos, microscope, telescope, hubble, still looking. nope cannot be found lol!

only kidding. stone the offender let the rest of us be.....................


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2011)

Hmmm, not impressed. Why should the sensible users be punished because of the immaturity of a few. Punish the miscreants.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> Dayvo ? mature and responsible ? ha that's a good one ?




Thought someone (you, in this case) would like that!


----------



## montage (17 Aug 2011)

closing chat would be unpopular to say the least, still it would stop me having to see noodles' drivel


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2011)

I don't understand why the chat facility is any different from the forums. If individuals are being naughty, ban them but removing the room for all is not fair on the rest of us ;(

Alternatively, how about giving 'chat only' mod rights to some of the more trusted regulars and allow it to be policed by those who use the room regularly?


My tuppence worth, anyway 
SD


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

The problem as I see it is chat is only visible to those you take part in it and so much can be said about an individual / individuals without their knowledge. I have wittnessed such activity. When banned from chat a new account pops up and starts the trouble all over again. Thus banning an individual does not work and neither does blocking an e-mail address.


----------



## Shaun (17 Aug 2011)

montage said:


> closing chat would be unpopular to say the least, still it would stop me having to see noodles' drivel



The vast majority of members wouldn't even notice if the chatroom was removed, however, since it is only a couple of people who are spoiling it for the rest I'll deal with them directly.

However, I should like to remind everyone that the chatroom is intended as a place for exchanging some friendly banter, and not as a place to be purile, abusive, or to organise trolling parties into forum threads; and *anyone* treating the facilities or community with selfish disregard can expect to have their access removed.

Shaun


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> The vast majority of members wouldn't even notice if the chatroom was removed, however, since it is only a couple of people who are spoiling it for the rest I'll deal with them directly.
> 
> However, I should like to remind everyone that the chatroom is intended as a place for exchanging some friendly banter, and not as a place to be purile, abusive, or to organise trolling parties into forum threads; and *anyone* treating the facilities or community with selfish disregard can expect to have their access removed.
> 
> Shaun


----------



## Shaun (17 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> When banned from chat a new account pops up and starts the trouble all over again. Thus banning an individual does not work and neither does blocking an e-mail address.



Further measures have been put in place to deal with this.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> Further measures have been put in place to deal with this.



Clearly I won't ask what measures but I am glad to read this.


----------



## marinyork (17 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> The vast majority of members wouldn't even notice if the chatroom was removed, however, since it is only a couple of people who are spoiling it for the rest I'll deal with them directly.
> 
> However, I should like to remind everyone that the chatroom is intended as a place for exchanging some friendly banter, and not as a place to be purile, abusive, or to organise trolling parties into forum threads; and *anyone* treating the facilities or community with selfish disregard can expect to have their access removed.
> 
> Shaun



The reality is that before chat gate it wasn't used for those things much especially the trolling parties. In fact people repeatedly said leave bits of the forum to themselves. The thing I find annoying is how people seem to cherry pick what has been said in there rather than averaging things over weeks and weeks of stuff. 

As for the people that came back, we didn't encourage them, and I found it somewhat odd that admin even welcomed one of them to the forums (automatic message) and it wasn't till a substantial time later the moderators said it was 'obvious' and kicked them out.

If we could all get back to light banter, bikes, gear ratios, lights, commentary on sporting events and various other silly things I think it would be very much better. Some people like ianrauk have come in a lot and it's been good, it's a shame some of the rest of you don't feel that way, but that's up to you if you don't want to go in and participate.


----------



## iAmiAdam (17 Aug 2011)

marinyork said:


> The reality is that before chat gate it wasn't used for those things much especially the trolling parties. In fact people repeatedly said leave bits of the forum to themselves. The thing I find annoying is how people seem to cherry pick what has been said in there rather than averaging things over weeks and weeks of stuff.
> 
> As for the people that came back, we didn't encourage them, and I found it somewhat odd that admin even welcomed one of them to the forums (automatic message) and it wasn't till a substantial time later the moderators said it was 'obvious' and kicked them out.
> 
> If we could all get back to light banter, bikes, gear ratios, lights, commentary on sporting events and various other silly things I think it would be very much better. Some people like ianrauk have come in a lot and it's been good, it's a shame some of the rest of you don't feel that way, but that's up to you if you don't want to go in and participate.



Agreed.


The thing to remember is there's more posts in chat in a day than there is a week on the forum, so there's going to be more questionable content. Plus, I'd say these trolling parties are mythical. I only know of one where people have actually posted and all of the posts remained on the forum, can hardly be considered trolling. It also gets annoying when people get banned for replying to others.


----------



## Shaun (17 Aug 2011)

marinyork said:


> If we could all get back to light banter, bikes, gear ratios, lights, commentary on sporting events and various other silly things I think it would be very much better.



I agree.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> The problem as I see it is chat is only visible to those you take part in it and so much can be said about an individual / individuals without their knowledge. I have wittnessed such activity. When banned from chat a new account pops up and starts the trouble all over again. Thus banning an individual does not work and neither does blocking an e-mail address.




I don't see how it is any different to the PM feature, in that respect.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> I don't see how it is any different to the PM feature, in that respect.


Valid point.


----------



## ttcycle (17 Aug 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> I don't see how it is any different to the PM feature, in that respect.



real time makes it different I suppose, it's also the fact that a chatroom dynamic is very different to private messages.


----------



## Shaun (17 Aug 2011)

Chat is a public and shared space, PM's are private.


----------



## chris grace (21 Aug 2011)

I can't get on the chatroom,is there something I have to do?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2011)

chris grace said:


> I can't get on the chatroom,is there something I have to do?



Yes, post more in the forum. You have to have a certain amount of posts to gain access.


----------



## chris grace (21 Aug 2011)

Ah! thanks,problem solved.


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Aug 2011)

I could be Chat Room Police ... im always well behaved












Foxy


----------



## MissTillyFlop (25 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I can't get into chat.

Just get the error: [#CHAT-02] You do not have access to our chat room

Help!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2011)

To gain access you need a higher post count. Keep posting in the forums and you will soon reach the number that will allow you access.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (25 Aug 2011)

Ah, for some reason I thought it was 1o posts - many thanks to you, sir!


----------



## PpPete (25 Aug 2011)

You will of course be very welcome in chat when you do come in !


----------



## Louisearelly (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the advice, i was continually getting the error code too! More posts here I come!


----------



## lukesdad (18 Sep 2011)

Could n t get in tonight.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Could n t get in tonight.




Not enough _quality_ posts, LD!


----------



## lukesdad (18 Sep 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Not enough _quality_ posts, LD!




Had n t thought of that one Dayvo


----------



## gaz (18 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Could n t get in tonight.



ditto


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Sep 2011)

Maybe you chaps have been banned


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2011)

Seems to be working okay now - I assume it was a blip with the IPS chat services.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Noodley (4 Nov 2011)

There were about 8 people in a wee while ago, just before I got kicked and error message....none now showing as in chatroom...maybe a problem again? Several attempts have just resulted in error message.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Nov 2011)

Looks like it's down again...

_[#CJOIN-0] There was an error connecting with the chat room. Please notify an administrator._


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2011)

it's working fine for me.


----------



## Noodley (4 Nov 2011)

I got back in, then got error message again and kicked...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2011)

get a friggin decent internet connection then...


----------



## col (4 Nov 2011)

I got straight in


----------



## Noodley (4 Nov 2011)

My own fault I suppose, due to not being a knob and living in a city with all the other knobs who think being crammed next to other knobs is the way ahead...


----------



## col (4 Nov 2011)

pmsl Brill post


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Nov 2011)

Noodles, the anger that never stops giving!!


----------



## yello (5 Nov 2011)

Guess I'm a knob without a city slicker internet connection too then. Whilst I could log in (and not get kicked), I was getting random screen refreshes, messages appearing twice and frustrating lags. The latter one is probably my country bumpkin connection though.

I'll give it another go some time soon.... ish. My cb connection does play up if someone in the village is downloading porn.


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2011)

The chatroom is not hosted on the CC server - it operates from an IPS server - so outages etc. are out of my control.

Occasional blips are usually resolved reasonably quickly, but if the outage lasts more than 12 hours ping me via PM or here and I'll contact IPS support to nudge them into looking at it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Noodley (5 Nov 2011)

What is happening with chatroom when the jump to the 'new' place happens?


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2011)

I haven't made a decision about which chat software to use as yet, and can't properly test until after migration when the server/software is running under load.

The forums are the key focus for the initial move, with other elements added once the forums are settled back in and running well.

I'll make announcements as things are added back in. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Noodley (5 Nov 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2011)




----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> [attachment=6044:Screenshot at 2011-11-08 20:10:59.png]



Working again


----------



## Hedgehoguk (23 Nov 2011)

Where has the chat room gone - I can no longer find it.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2011)

Hedgehoguk said:


> Where has the chat room gone - I can no longer find it.


 


Admin said:


> I haven't made a decision about which chat software to use as yet, and can't properly test until after migration when the server/software is running under load.
> 
> The forums are the key focus for the initial move, with other elements added once the forums are settled back in and running well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

The key difference this time will be that the chat software will run locally *on the CC server* so I need to get everything else done first so that when I do test it, I can be sure it won't negatively impact on the rest of the site. 

It's going to be a while though ... I've got a to-do list as long as my arm ...


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2011)

what solution will you got for, Admin?


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> what solution will you got for, Admin?


 
I'm not sure yet - there are a couple of add-ons and some third-party choices. I'll need to test each of them for suitability and impact.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2011)

Fair enough...

..why not just run an IRC server? Easy and works for everyone? pjirc is easily embedded IIRC


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Nov 2011)

Don't worry about the testing Shaun, just roll it out into Production... what could possibly go wrong?


----------

